# Hello from Germany - tech question



## bonafide (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello,
my name is Tobi, i´m 35 years old.
Im from Germany near Munich.

my current projekt is a Arduino Crow with 2 Servos.



maybe someone can give me help..?
i search a sketch for a Arduino 3 axis Skull.

Tobi


----------



## bonafide (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## bonafide (Apr 12, 2016)

ok im to stuppid for pic uploads.
can i not edit my posts?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome Tobi,
I think you need to have at least ten posts before you get editing privileges. Pictures are usually done by means of linking to a third-party site like Photobucket rather than embedding them in a post. You can also create albums in your member page to which you can upload pictures, then post a link to the pic in the album.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bonafide (Apr 12, 2016)

Otaku said:


> Hi and welcome Tobi,
> I think you need to have at least ten posts before you get editing privileges. Pictures are usually done by means of linking to a third-party site like Photobucket rather than embedding them in a post. You can also create albums in your member page to which you can upload pictures, then post a link to the pic in the album.


 Thx, that explains a lot.....

Tobi


----------



## Kensington Graves (Mar 7, 2016)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Aut...step6/Arduino-Hookup-and-Code-for-MP3-player/

Here's a link to an Instructable for an Arduino 3-axis skull. Perhaps that's a starting point for you. You may need a stepper motor controller board to run the servo motors.


----------

